# Sweet day on Chagrin



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Met up with Jim from N.W. Ohio and we went to the middle of the chagrin.... The water was perfect!!!!! The rain did nothing to the river! As we pulled in fisherman419 pulled up next to us. We started with white sucker spawn and blood mary, then went to caddis and nymphs and back to sucker spawn then to black wooly buggers, back to nymphs...... What ever we were tossing they were hitting. Tim was banging them in his run so we walked up about a mile & 1/2 hitting every hole, run, shoot that we seen, ran into the Lima boys, James and Joe and they did good about 1/2 mile above us. There was fish everywhere, shallow and deep, slow and fast. We hooked into the mid double digits today and had a blast going out with Jim. The funny thing is, we seen NO ONE On THE RIVER!!!!! We were fishing a popular spot, and 3 miles of walking and not another angler. Heres a couple of pics.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Good work fellas!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet steel! Third one down looks like it may have went phhhhhhhhhht


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good luck to you and jeff tommorow. He knows where i was at today, i suggested going there instead of where u guys were going to go.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Bob! Did he get the message? Think he's dreaming by now....guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks again Bob for your help. We had several hook ups and lots of break offs (realy need to check the lines after fights). I managed to take a horable pic of 419 (sorry Tim) just didnt want to spoon feed anyone haha. Also got a pic of Bob just before fish got off. Nice to know even the pros lose a few. Great meeting you guys on the river it was nice having it all to ourselves.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

It was nice to meet you Lima. Was a fun day with a lot of fish.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I got the message alright! Fished seemed a little harder to come by today. Thanks for hooking them all you guys! Jerks!  

Got into a few today, but as soon as the sun got high into that blue sky the bite skidded to a hault! Most guys we talked to weren't doing too well. We started on the Grand and ended up on the Chagrin. This might be it for the season for me, I have Perch and Walleye to catch! I'll let Joe post all the pics of the fish he caught, I just don't have time to upload them all! Here's one I got....

BTW.... NICE HAT BOB!! haha Represent!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The hat matches my waders.....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Bob, I've heard of a lot of trout fisherman matching the hatch... but matching the hat? haha.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

lol,,,, my ogf hat blew off on the boat, so thats the next best fitting hat i have!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> lol,,,, my ogf hat blew off on the boat


Dang, you must of been paddling REALLLLLY FAST for that to happen! LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Dang, you must of been paddling REALLLLLY FAST for that to happen! LOL


No, we were doin about 40 on west branch, it was that day we were terstin out that peice of crap motor.


----------

